# Dawes Usa - Review



## bikereview (Nov 30, 2009)

I purchased a DAWES USA bike from SportyMamaBikes on Ebay. Rode the bike less than a handful of times and had the cycle break down and throw me on flat paved concrete. Dawes USA cycles come with a lifetime manufacturers warranty. The problem is that the manufacturer is absolutely unwilling to entertain any notion of a manufacturers defect. They told me it was impossible for one of there bikes to have a defect. If you want them to work with you on the problem, you essentially have to file a lawsuit which isn't worth it for a $350 bicycle. Further, SportyMamaBikes is quite friendly when they are taking your money for their product and extremely unfriendly and unprofessional when you have a problem with their product.

The long and short of it - spend just a little bit more on brand name bike from a reputable bike shop or dealer. I purchased my replacement bike from Performance Bikes who deal online as well as have shops across the U.S. If you should have a problem with a bike, I think you'll have better luck resolving the problem if you deal with an established business, rather than a business that deals out of their garage (SportyMamaBikes).

Stay away from Dawes USA Cycles and go with a brand name bike with a good reputation. Especially at the end of the season (Fall) you can get good deals for a brand name bike for not much more than what you spend on a Dawes anytime of the year.

Basically, the potential headache with buying a dawes cycle is not worth the little bit of money you save.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*what model did you purchase?*

Wondering what model you purchased,and what broke?
My wife has a Dawes lightning 1200 (essentially a low end fuji with a different paint scheme) and has had no problems thus far after a little over a year of use, we did however disassemble everything re-lube and tighten to specs.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

My Dawes cycles usa bike was from chicabike on ebay, and it came with the front fork dropout bent. Fork was replaced with no problem! Dawes doesn't sound like the problem here.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

No posting history, joined expressly to post this "review," which contains no details, no pictures, no model name, no explanation other than "the cycle break down..."

Tuna?

Salmon?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

In case anyone is wondering... no, the OP is not me. lol.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

This thread would be better placed in the (poorly named) Motebecane - Mercier forum. Those labels, Dawes, and several other brands are all part of the Bikesdirect.com umbrella company.

With no detail about what caused the problem, we readers have no way to evaluate what happened. All kinds of assembly and user errors could cause the failure. Not all of these can be placed on the supplier (although it could be argued that their method of relying on the user for final assembly could contribute to problems).

In other words, we don't want to have folks come on these forums to badmouth suppliers unless they provide reasonable evidence - pictures, detailed descriptions, etc.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

sometimerider said:


> This thread would be better placed in the (poorly named) Motebecane - Mercier forum. Those labels, Dawes, and several other brands are all part of the Bikesdirect.com umbrella company.
> 
> With no detail about what caused the problem, we readers have no way to evaluate what happened. All kinds of assembly and user errors could cause the failure. Not all of these can be placed on the supplier (although it could be argued that their method of relying on the user for final assembly could contribute to problems).
> 
> In other words, we don't want to have folks come on these forums to badmouth suppliers unless they provide reasonable evidence - pictures, detailed descriptions, etc.


Yeah, I think your avatar is accurate for this topic.
I may have my issues with BD as a company, but I seriously doubt that their bikes, which are made by the same factories that make Fuji, Raleigh, and a ton of other brands, are suddenly breaking in half or any such thing.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, I think your avatar is accurate for this topic.
> I may have my issues with BD as a company, but I seriously doubt that their bikes, which are made by the same factories that make Fuji, Raleigh, and a ton of other brands, are suddenly breaking in half or any such thing.


Yup, there just isn't enough info posted to offer opinions. If the OP said what had happened with some detail (and if BD builds a bike that only lets riders go down on something soft I'd pay their 'suggested retail' with a smile) or posted pics it would be more informative. But we see yet another BD customer who has nothing but BD comments. At least we can be pretty sure this guy isn't a shill


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

bikereview said:


> had the cycle break down and throw me on flat paved concrete.


This is normal for bikes, and plain, good reading:thumbsup:


----------



## biken (Jul 20, 2010)

Argentius said:


> No posting history, joined expressly to post this "review," which contains no details, no pictures, no model name, no explanation other than "the cycle break down..."
> 
> Tuna?
> 
> Salmon?



lol I was about to post the same thing.. No pics = no proof.. Plus I've never heard of a "cycle breaking down"


----------

